# Bad Vapeday



## Nightfearz (29/10/13)

So what do you guys do when you have a bad vape day.
I'm having a awesome day today, but sometimes, just sometimes, either the battery is flat, or the juice just sucks, or you forgot refills at home. what do you do..... go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (29/10/13)

I don't have bad vape days any more. The worst it gets if me getting tired of specific juices.

In the beginning (1st month or 2, I bummed smokes from the smokers)
Now all the smokers are vapers in my office (sorry, my bad...)

In my drawer at the office i have:
2 x spare 18650 batteries
1 x 18650 charger
4 x juice bottles
4 x spare coils
I must still get a spare mod in there as well. Maybe the K100 now that I have the KTS as well.
But I mostly have 2 or more mods with me anyways.

So I think a bad vapeday is unlikely...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/10/13)

I ususlly just scream at everyone around me for no good reason  Haha no im kidding I cant say its ever actually happened :0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/10/13)

Or your taste buds are totally awry....I just ride it out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (30/10/13)

Day before yesterday, no matter what I did, everything tasted burnt - I replaced coils, replaced juice, turned the voltage down, turned the voltage up! - nothing worked - just burnt taste everywhere, ugh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (30/10/13)

I'm having a semi-bad vape day today, but purely cause my juices that i have left are not my favourite, and I'm anxiously waiting for vapemail....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (30/10/13)

do you guys reckon this is possible?
My favourite mix is american blend from liqua, mixed with 0mg peanut dragon juice....

Now if i put this in a evod head, with 2.2ohm coil, and vape at 7watts, its perfect. if i put the same juice in a protankII with 2.2ohm coil, at the same 7watts, the taste is completely different and horrible. 

Can the type of clearomizer make so much a difference?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (30/10/13)

Nightfearz said:


> do you guys reckon this is possible?
> My favourite mix is american blend from liqua, mixed with 0mg peanut dragon juice....
> 
> Now if i put this in a evod head, with 2.2ohm coil, and vape at 7watts, its perfect. if i put the same juice in a protankII with 2.2ohm coil, at the same 7watts, the taste is completely different and horrible.
> ...


Does not make sense. Do this. Swop the coils between evod and protank, then try again. I'm betting this time the protank will tast great and the evod like the dog's tail end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (30/10/13)

Wait... I know where's your problem!!!
Remove that horrible peanut flavour and all will be good in vapeland again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/10/13)

Because the protank is shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (30/10/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Does not make sense. Do this. Swop the coils between evod and protank, then try again. I'm betting this time the protank will tast great and the evod like the dog's tail end.


did that, same shitty taste. I wonder if it has to do with the way the protank lets the juice in. Other flavours are fine in the protank, or maybe im just getting used to what it tastes like in the protank. But i had gotten used to american/peanut in the evod, that everyone else just wont do.

strange, but if it works....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (1/11/13)

So i removed the little rubber grommet from the protank coil, and it makes the world of difference.
It hasnt started leaking yet, but it let's in a whole lot of juice, and doesnt have such a restricted drag anymore... we'll see how it turns out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (1/11/13)

So, I smell like VM4 . Awesome. My RSST just opened up in my pocket.....don't know how, but yes. I smell lovely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (1/11/13)

TylerD said:


> So, I smell like VM4 . Awesome. My RSST just opened up in my pocket.....don't know how, but yes. I smell lovely.


That's why I keep my RSST at home. It is any ways to hard to stealth vape a rsst, so home works best
but with that lekka vm4 smell i bet the ladies can't keep their hands off you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (1/11/13)




----------



## Nightfearz (1/11/13)

I reckon I'll run out of juice or coils before i run out of power.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (1/11/13)

THose grey ones looks like panasonic. Can you post the codes please? I suspect they are some good cells.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (1/11/13)

LGDA2E18650
G0082705440
DA082D7A2

all three those are on the battery

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (1/11/13)

Ok, so my SVD doesn't want to work with my RSST. it comes on and everything, but reads 0.0 ohm. I'm using the RSST on a ego battery and it is fine. The ohm meter also shows 1.5 ohm. What is wrong? Only had it for 2 weeks!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (1/11/13)

The only reason it would read 0.0 is if it is not making a connection with the RSST, check the center pin ( there's a post elsewhere here about the center pin... will try and find it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (1/11/13)

Oi, thanks Derick. So here the diy starts already. I'm not very happy at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (1/11/13)

Yeh - DIY is certainly only for the enthusiasts  - also try and tightening the main contact post on the RSST - that will make the RSST's center post go down a bit - perhaps enough to make contact with the SVD's center pin

Can't find that post now about the SVD's center pin - but I'm sure someone else will post as to what to do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (1/11/13)

Ok, found the post and they posted this video	
**

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iPWN (1/11/13)

Tyler does the SVD say NON ? and does the SVD still work with other tanks / atty's ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (1/11/13)

I looked at the centre pin and all looks good. The grommet isn't split, and the wirte is still connected. One problem I had today is that my RSST came loose and left my pocket and everything full of juice. Could this cause an issue with the centre pin? And if so, how do I clean it up? Can't get in there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (1/11/13)

I used my svd daily for about 3 or 4 months. I've never seen 0.0.
If a connection is not made, it will say NON
I suspect it could be a short on the rsst setup?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (1/11/13)

Found these with some googling
http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...innokin_svd_problem_any_ideas_red_button_00a/

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...svd-what-does-mean-0-0-but-coil-tests-ok.html

See if those help?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (1/11/13)

It is alive!!!!!
I pulled the centre pin out and cleaned it with a paper towel. Pushed it back, connected and steaming like a train.

Thanks for the help guys!This why I love this Forum!

Atleast now I know what to do when it happens again!

Whoohoo! I'm happy again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iPWN (1/11/13)

High five !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (1/11/13)

Sure it was that liquid that caused a short or something.

Atleast not too big a problem!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/11/13)

Another high five! Well done all.


----------



## Derick (1/11/13)

Awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

